# Pedal de distorsion - Boss Heavy Metal HM-2



## tupolev (Dic 13, 2007)

Otro magnifico pedal, para guitarra electrica.
Saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 13, 2007)

EL HM-2 es un pedalazo para Heavy Metal aunque personalmente me gusta más el Metal Zone porque tiene medios semi-paramétricos, aunque el HM no se queda para nada atrás con el sonido.

Un Pedal muy bueno

Saludos


----------



## Mostdistortion (Dic 13, 2007)

Yo tenía el esquema del metalzone, pero es bastante elaborado (por el ecualizador paramétrico), si lo encuentro lo posteo......
Como me gusta el Metal, ya estoy comprando los materiales para ver que onda!


----------



## electro-man (Jun 29, 2008)

hola
por lo que he visto es recomendable volver hacer la placa, porque una placa no es recomendable hacerla con ángulos de 90º en las pistas. dicen que asi ocurre capacitancias y otras cosas mas raras que hace que funcione mal.
lo otro: para poder hacer ese tipo de pedales es recomendable montarlo en una cajita de metal para evitar hisssssssssssssssss y hummmmmmmm, y los cables que conectan el circuito con la tarra debe estar apantallados.

saludos.


----------



## el teje (Ene 11, 2009)

si alguien lo va a armar tiene  tener cuidado con la posicion de los componentes en el archivo de la boss heavy metal porque tiene el capacitor de 1,5uf al reves y en donde va 1 resistencia de22k va 1 de 120 ohm


----------



## silvia espinel (Sep 18, 2009)

si algen lo construyo me encantaria que me dijera si es recomendable si el plano es original bueno quiero decir si suena bien yo toco heavy metal y quiero armarlo pero temo perder la platica


----------



## gonmet (Sep 19, 2009)

Yo lo construí pero no me convenció la ganacia que tenía. Ya que toco thrash y este pedal es mas para heavy clásico. Te recomendaría el metalzone o el dr boogie que sirven para varios estilos de metal


----------



## agustokpo (Dic 9, 2009)

el teje dijo:


> si alguien lo va a armar tiene  tener cuidado con la posicion de los componentes en el archivo de la boss heavy metal porque tiene el capacitor de 1,5uf al reves y en donde va 1 resistencia de22k va 1 de 120 ohm




algien probó lo que dice elteje? eso de cambiar la resistencia y poner al reves el capacitor? si alguien hizo esto o lo armo tal cual dice el plano hagamelo saber para yo armar, gracias y salu2.


----------



## stratovalvu (Dic 15, 2009)

el teje dijo:


> si alguien lo va a armar tiene  tener cuidado con la posicion de los componentes en el archivo de la boss heavy metal porque tiene el capacitor de 1,5uf al reves y en donde va 1 resistencia de22k va 1 de 120 ohm




he tenido 1 duda, hay 2 resistencias de 22k en el circuito,¿ debo cambiar las 2 por resistencias de 120 ohm?


----------



## nirvana411 (Jul 29, 2010)

si alguien ya lo hizo, por favor comenten como les fué. Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2010)

nirvana411 dijo:


> si alguien ya lo hizo, por favor comenten como les fué. Gracias


¿ Viste el archivo adjunto del primer comentarios ?


----------



## chivagott (Nov 14, 2010)

hola, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero.... el ic1, ic2a, ic2b etc.... son lo mismo que el TL072??? 

Saludos

Espero su respuesta y de antemano gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 14, 2010)

chivagott dijo:


> hola, disculpen mi ignorancia, pero.... el ic1, ic2a, ic2b etc.... son lo mismo que el TL072???


Son 3 TL072 (Operacional doble)


----------



## silvia espinel (Nov 16, 2010)

ummm ustedes creen que funcione la verdad he perdido algunos proyectos de pedales por q casi siempre algo les falta o algo se copio mal searia mejor que algien comentara si ya lo inteto hacer y eso q  los valores no estan bien deja mucho q pensar


----------



## brutalisa2012 (Ene 8, 2011)

Mejor consigan el metal master de digitech suena de poca madre,de lo que quieras heavy, o algo màs brutal (es lo chido).


----------



## Electronec (Ene 8, 2011)

Saludos compañer@s; 
no habia visto antes este post y por lo que estoy leyendo, hay varios rumores falsos en lo referente a:

Los valores de las resistencias de 22K son 22K.

El condensador de 1.5µF no está polarizado al contrario, está bién como marca el esquema.

Yo he construido este pedal y va de lujo, el sonido es brutal, todo un pedalazo como comentó Dano. Yo lo construi a partir del esquema oficial de Boss, el mostrado en el post #1 es una versión simple sin el Bypass con transistores Fet´s y lo cloné sobre unas imagenes del pedal original. Aquí les dejo la página que por cierto está genial, recopila un montón de pedales desarmados con magníficas fotos detalladas:  Fuente

Tambien, les dejo unas imágenes en donde se puede apreciar las resistencias de 22K y el esquema oficial de Boss, en donde el condensador de 1.5µF coincide en la polarización con otros dos mas en la etapa de Color Mix.



Esquema oficial:





Pedal fabricado por mi:




.......Y ánimo que funciona *[PROBADO]* 

Saludos.


----------



## silvia espinel (Abr 3, 2011)

electronec por q no compartes el pcb que hiciste seria de gran ayuda para los q tenemos dudas


----------



## Electronec (Abr 8, 2011)

silvia espinel dijo:


> electronec por q no compartes el pcb que hiciste seria de gran ayuda para los q tenemos dudas



A la orden. 

Espero les sirva.

Perdón por la tardanza en contestar.

Saludos.


----------



## silvia espinel (Abr 13, 2011)

electronec me gustaria ver como pusiste los potenciometros y que integrado fue el que uzaste


----------



## Electronec (Abr 14, 2011)

silvia espinel dijo:


> electronec me gustaria ver como pusiste los potenciometros y que integrado fue el que uzaste



Aquí te dejo el link original, con algunos pedales mas:

http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/s/hm2-heavy-metal.php

Saludos.


----------



## Rubenheavy (Jun 3, 2011)

Hola, a todos...! Se pasan con las cosas que suben, queria pedirles si puden volver a subir el PDF, porque dice que esta dañado el archivo...

Muchas Gracias...!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 3, 2011)

Rubenheavy dijo:


> Hola, a todos...! Se pasan con las cosas que suben, queria pedirles si puden volver a subir el PDF, porque dice que esta dañado el archivo...
> 
> Muchas Gracias...!



  He probado todos los Link´s y ninguno me dá fallo.

A que te refieres compañero.

Saludos y Bienvenido a FE.


----------



## chacarock (Jun 5, 2011)

quizas el fallo esta en la descarga dascargalo nuevamente

saludos


----------



## gerardo tovar (Jul 26, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> A la orden.
> 
> Espero les sirva.
> 
> ...



hola. 
Disculpa, ya baje el pdf del hm2, pero si no es mucho pedir, tendras el pcb donde van los potenciometros?
y tambien si tienes la lita de materiales, por que en el pdf hay muchos componentes que no tienen valor.

 de antemano gracias
y saludos


----------



## Electronec (Jul 27, 2011)

gerardo tovar dijo:


> hola.
> Disculpa, ya baje el pdf del hm2, pero si no es mucho pedir, tendras el pcb donde van los potenciometros?
> y tambien si tienes la lita de materiales, por que en el pdf hay muchos componentes que no tienen valor.



Lo siento compañero, el PCB de los potes no lo hice. Respecto a la lista de componentes cuando tenga un rato los cuelgo, aunque si sigues el esquemático en mensaje #16, podras saber que copomponentes son y cual es su posición dentro del PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ago 1, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Lo siento compañero, el PCB de los potes no lo hice. Respecto a la lista de componentes cuando tenga un rato los cuelgo, aunque si sigues el esquemático en mensaje #16, podras saber que copomponentes son y cual es su posición dentro del PCB.
> 
> Saludos.




 muchas gracias!


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ago 5, 2011)

tupolev dijo:


> Otro magnifico pedal, para guitarra electrica.
> Saludos



hola,
tengo una duda, estoy armando el pedal pero en el diagrama (mensaje #1) hay una resistencia de 120k en el layout, y en el diagrama es de 120 ohm(esta en el colector de un transistor bc560). ¿cual es la correcta?


muchas gracias por la info.


----------



## Electronec (Ago 5, 2011)

gerardo tovar dijo:


> hola,
> tengo una duda, estoy armando el pedal pero en el diagrama (mensaje #1) hay una resistencia de 120k en el layout, y en el diagrama es de 120 ohm(esta en el colector de un transistor bc560). ¿cual es la correcta?
> 
> 
> muchas gracias por la info.



El tema sigue mas aya del post #1, a leéeeeeeer.

Saludos.


----------



## gerardo tovar (Ago 9, 2011)

hola companeros ya arme el boss hm2 con el pcb del mensaje #1, y si funciona pero tiene un pequeno ruido que no me gusta. voy a comparar con otro diagrama y despues les comento


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 3, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> A la orden.
> 
> Espero les sirva.
> 
> ...



Un favor podrías poner los valores de algunos de los condensers electrolíticos y del IC?; consulta: puedo utilizar el NJM4560L en formato DIP8 que es el mismo formato del IC en este circuito? Se agradece!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 4, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Un favor podrías poner los valores de algunos de los condensers electrolíticos



De cuales? En el post #20 tienes el esquema y creo que todos los valores de componentes.
Si es un problema de conversión decimal, dime y lo resolvemos.



GodSaveMetal dijo:


> consulta: puedo utilizar el NJM4560L en formato DIP8 que es el mismo formato del IC en este circuito?



Sin ningún problema compañero, dale.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 4, 2012)

Quiero hacerme el layout con el PCB original que posteaste en el Nº18, ahí has puesto un PDF; no veo los valores de los condensers ni el pin 1 del IC en referencia, creo también faltan las conecciones del cable plano y los conectores a los jacks, potes; switch o pulsador y el DC IN; no sé si me olvido de algo, como te escribí anteriormente tengo el NJM4560L que creo es mejorado del 4558 y es en DIP 8 o sea todos los pines en línea como en el original; deseo hacerme el mismo que has realizado copiando el original ea!! serán dos pes!! uno mío y otro para mi hija que tiene su banda metalera, será una sorpresa; ya tengo el acrílico es gratis encima son de las tapas de impresoras de carro ancho matricial que botan a la basura, solo hay que recogerlos y cortarlos tengo una sierra caladora eléctrica, espero tenerlo en un mes o algo menos ahora que tengo equipo me falta time jajajjajaaaaaa!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 8, 2012)

Aquí una propuesta para hacer el PCB de los potes de este increble pedal, está propuesto para los potes de 16mm de los normales; además deseo saber si es corresto el tipo de pote; en un layout proponen lo siguiente:
DISTORTION>>>>LOG 250K
HIGH>>>>>>>>>>LIN  10K
LOW>>>>>>>>>>LIN  10K
LEVEL>>>>>>>>>LOG 10K

EEn el esquema original el tipo de pote no lo entiendo; espero que alguien me guíe para construir los míos; gracias.

Ahí les va mi aporte:

Aunque en el layout están los tipos de potes al revéz; es porque en otros también los proponen así!! cual será lo correcto?


----------



## Electronec (Feb 8, 2012)

Perdón por la tardanza GodSaveMetal, hasta hoy no me a llegado la notificación de tu mensaje....cosa rara.

Déjame este fin de semana, y te añado todos los datos que faltan, ando algo liado entre diariao.

Ve trabajando en lo que puedas que aquí me tienes. Como te dije no hay problema con el integrado son 100% compatibles.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 8, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Perdón por la tardanza GodSaveMetal, hasta hoy no me a llegado la notificación de tu mensaje....cosa rara.
> 
> Déjame este fin de semana, y te añado todos los datos que faltan, ando algo liado entre diariao.
> 
> ...



OK cosas raras pasan, estoy dándole a este programa con el que he realizado el layout que ves, voy a convertir todo a ese prograsma y hacerme una cajita algo más ancha!! siempre como pedal tipo BOSS jeeejeee!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 10, 2012)

Buenas GodSaveMetal & Compañeros:

Dejo a su disposición vista de componentes mas detallada de este magnífico pedal.

La verdad que los valores están bastante apretujados pero bueno creo que se entiende. Para no meter mas datos en el dibujo, no he puesto el patilláje de los transistores, con mirar la foto adjunta en el Post# 16 se consigue colocar estos componentes, siempre y cuando sean los modelos del original Post# 20.

Las conexiones del cableado también es fácil, siguiendo el esquema y cotejándolo con el PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 10, 2012)

Muchísimas gracias chico lo estoy convirtiendo a SPRINT layout porque lo voy a ser más ancho; casi de 7,5cm de ancho y algo más largo hasta 12 cm a ver si me quepa el DC IN integrado al impreso y poder utilizar potes de 16mm ya que los de 9mm son inexistentes en el PERÚ!!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 11, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias chico..........



De nada, para eso estamos.

No hace falta que aumentes las medidas para poder poner esos potes.
Yo tampoco los conseguí y lo que hice fue poner los cuatro potes contrapeados, y listo, quedó a la medida.

Fíjate en las fotos 2 y 4 del siguiente Post......así los conjugué.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/437175/ _
Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 12, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> De nada, para eso estamos.
> 
> No hace falta que aumentes las medidas para poder poner esos potes.
> Yo tampoco los conseguí y lo que hice fue poner los cuatro potes contrapeados, y listo, quedó a la medida.
> ...



bueno yo voy a ver como los pongo uno al lado del otro y que tal me quedan con perillas rectas que por ahí tengo para ejes ranurados; mientras pongo a tu consideración el nuevo PCB que le voy a ser, los conectores serán MOLEX tanto para conectar los potes como para los jacks, LED, switch y DC IN; me gusta trabajar de esa manera para que todo esté en orden y agregarle algo de valor!!! espero esté todo bien; fué una sorpresa para mí encontrar el IC en dip 8, todos los transistores originales; fué más que increible; los potes bueno ese es otro cantar en mi país solo hay log hasta 100K de eje ranurado KOREANO, son buenos; pero delicado al soldar; y LIN hasta 2M, de esos no tengo problemas; las perillas creo que serán rectas de color negro; le cambiaré el punto por amarillo; para serlo casi original jejejeje!!!!, la pegatina como la realizaste tú; con letras de color amarillo naranja como el original:



A ver si vez algo que no encaja; por favor man si le puedes dar una revizada te lo agradecería infinitamente!!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey compañero, te a quedado de lujo, enhorabuena.

Las letras las hice en blanco.
A priori parece estar todo bien, y encima si has encontrado todos los componentes originales, mejor que mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Feb 27, 2012)

Aquí están los resultados; cuando recién lo tranferí al TONER:


Luego del ataque con el cloruro (lixiviación metálica):


Finalmente como suelo hacerlo debido al ambiente corrosivo de LIMA, todo estañadito; eso me facilita el soldado de componentes y la verificación del PCB ante posibles cortos, olvidos de pistas y fallos:


Espero pronto postear la soldada de componentes y el encaxado en caja también al estilo de BOSS algo más grande; me decidí por el tamaño de 8x12x4cm que son las cajas que yo suelo construir de mis otros pedales a ver como sale jejjejeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Feb 27, 2012)

Va muy bien el tema compañero.

Esperamos resultados finales.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 8, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Va muy bien el tema compañero.
> 
> Esperamos resultados finales.
> 
> Saludos.




Sé que los estoy dejando en ascuas; voy lento pero seguro, mi demora es por los tantálicos, esos los sugerí y me trajeron de todos los valores, me decidí poner tántalos donde se pudiera hasta los de 10uF; además le puse molex donde se pudiera también; y socketear los transis e ICs; ahí les vá:

Circuito principal, con los molex para los potes, JACKS y el DC IN



Vista del PCB de los potes tan dispuestos apretadamente uno al lado del otro; son potes de 16mm mide total 7 cm de ancho; no se pudo menos por eso toy diseñando mi cajita en función de mis PCB para que quepan bien.


Por último como quedó finalmente los PCB soldados y bien estañados.
Lo siguiente es poner los RIBBON cables a color y hacer finalmente la caxita; en eso estoy!!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Mar 8, 2012)

HOla GodSaveMetal!... También te encuentro en este foro.... 
Te a quedado chulo...!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 8, 2012)

joseeduardosn dijo:


> HOla GodSaveMetal!... También te encuentro en este foro....
> Te a quedado chulo...!



Ouch!! tengo que hacer memo quien eres??? jajajajaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!! creo tengo lagunas mentales chico!!!!


----------



## Rubenheavy (Mar 9, 2012)

Buenas a todos...! Te hago una consulta... yo ya estoy armando el esquema PRIMERO, el rincipiodel post. Este que esta en PDF... tiene mas componentes, por ejemplo transistores, algunos Diodos... La pregunta es: Son la misma cosa, o sea, Boss HM2? uno esta redusido... eso no me quedo claro... Saludso y muchas gracias...!

Cuando lo termine suviré fotos, etc...

Bye!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 9, 2012)

El que estoy publicando ta basado en el original, a menos que tengas los componentes originales o un doble Op AMP en 8 patas lineales, hástelo!!! los otros PCB y layouts tengo entendido son adaptaciones para los ICs de 4 pines por lado; también valen!!
Escoge el que más se adapte a lo que tengas, yo conseguí los componentes originales y un doble op amp de 8 pines en línea por eso me atreví a serlo mismo original con algunas mejoras!!!
SALUDOS!!


----------



## Electronec (Mar 9, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> El que estoy publicando ta basado en el original, a menos que tengas los componentes originales o un doble Op AMP en 8 patas lineales, hástelo!!! los otros PCB y layouts tengo entendido son adaptaciones para los ICs de 4 pines por lado; también valen!!
> Escoge el que más se adapte a lo que tengas, yo conseguí los componentes originales y un doble op amp de 8 pines en línea por eso me atreví a serlo mismo original con algunas mejoras!!!
> SALUDOS!!



Exactamente.

Muy buena pinta va adquiriendo GSM.

Saludos.


----------



## Rubenheavy (Mar 9, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> El que estoy publicando ta basado en el original, a menos que tengas los componentes originales o un doble Op AMP en 8 patas lineales, hástelo!!! los otros PCB y layouts tengo entendido son adaptaciones para los ICs de 4 pines por lado; también valen!!
> Escoge el que más se adapte a lo que tengas, yo conseguí los componentes originales y un doble op amp de 8 pines en línea por eso me atreví a serlo mismo original con algunas mejoras!!!
> SALUDOS!!



Muchas gracias GodSaveMetal..!
Ahora quedo claro... y si es verdad, esos preamp lineales no se consiguen, una ves que tenga la placa casi lista, cambiare integrados en los zocalos de igual caracteristicas y vere como suena...

Saludos!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 9, 2012)

Rubenheavy dijo:


> Muchas gracias GodSaveMetal..!
> Ahora quedo claro... y si es verdad, esos preamp lineales no se consiguen, una ves que tenga la placa casi lista, cambiare integrados en los zocalos de igual caracteristicas y vere como suena...
> 
> Saludos!



Sip yo pregunté por los NJM4560L y pa mi sorpresa los tenía le compré todos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! me volví loco!!!! con esos se hacen muchos de los circuits que tiene la BOSS, IBANEZ, EH etc, quedan bien pro y más apretaos! caen de perilla pa circuitos densos que requieren ICs en poco espacio.

SALUDOS!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 10, 2012)

A quien corresponda, toy terminando mi HM 2 y ya me pica el gusanito de hacer el HM 3 ; he estado comparando circuitos que hay en red, muy poco existe de este pedal y lo que hay creo son redibujos del mismo:
Aparentemente es el mismo circuito con pocas diferencias:
*>>en HM2 >>en HM3*
C10>>100pF  >>10pF
C09>>100pF  >>10pF
C14>>100pF  >>40pF
C33>>470pF  >>47pF
R24>>2K2     >>1K

Eso es comparando el circuito original de BOSS del HM2 con uno corregido del HM3.

Pero en una foto del interior de dicho pedal (creo es la única que encontré??) solo se ven 2 ICs?? y el tone stack para la EQ quien la ta siendo?? transistores?
Por ahi hay un esquema sin un IC y el tone stack lo realizan 3 transistores será el circuito original??
Alguien tiene el HM3 ?? puede subir fotos del layout y el PCB ?? se les agradece pa ser el CLONAJE !!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 22, 2012)

No aguanto con las ganas de publicar mis avances; lento pero seguro aquí muchas fotos del empeño en fabricar la cajita:
http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/2292/cortandolabase.gif
Este es el inicio del diseño; gracias a las plantillas de ELECTRONEC, pude empezar, las dimencioné apra que la caja me saliera algo holgada; es por los potes de 16mm que puedo conseguir en mi país; por eso el pedal es más grande; mide 8cm de amcho por 12 cm de largo y tiene 7cm de alto con la tapa del pedal colocada.

http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/9347/armadodelabase.gif
aquí la base simple a modo de prueba. Me entró la duda si lo de 2mm de espezor sería suficiente, en la tienda donde amablemente me atendieron, me dieron trucos para pegar y lijar, además de cortar tiras sin utilizar sierra etc; todo está pegado con una sustancia química muy usada en mi país para estas láminas acrílicas es "CLOROFORMO" muy utilizado en el pasado en medicina como anestésico y créanme es super fácil y se evapora muy rápido; lo separé en un frasco gotero y listo apra usar.

http://img51.imageshack.us/img51/2315/baseconlatapaarmadosimp.gif
Aquí la base y la tapa del pedal; quedó excelente, mis temores se disiparon ya es increible como se puede pegar el acrílico con CLOROFORMO!!

http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/97/soportesesquinerosparat.gif
Detalle de los esquineros que tiene doble función; servir de soporte apra la tapa inferior; para poder atornillarla a la base del pedal y de refuerzo de las esquinas, me fueron de obsequio ya que me llevé los retazos de los lados que se cortan de la láminas de 6mm de espezor y que se botan; me los llevé todos!!!

http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/1656/baseconlajaulainternapo.gif
Este es el detalle que pude resolver; la jaula interna para el portapilas; le puse refuerzos laterales a esta parte que va recibir los pisotones; además acá estará el iterruptor para prender el engendro!

http://img829.imageshack.us/img829/7164/lijadodebaseytapa.gif
lijado de la base con su tapa del pedal; quedó de maravillas.

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/6999/baseytaparetiradamostra.gif
Sacando la tapa del pedal para mostrar el protapilas.

http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/5341/vistacompletadeperfil.gif
Vsta lateral; qué les parece? anímense es fácil; relajante y te sientes orgulloso con lo que haces!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 22, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> No aguanto con las ganas de publicar mis avances; .....



Sube las imágenes al servidor del Foro para que no se pierdan.


*Subir imágenes*


----------



## Electronec (Mar 22, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> (...) Vista lateral; qué les parece? (...)



Excelente trabajo compañero...muy bueno 

Y el montaje, lo terminastes...?

Como dice Fogonazo, sube las fotos al foro.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 22, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Excelente trabajo compañero...muy bueno
> 
> Y el montaje, lo terminastes...?
> 
> ...



Gracias amigo creo te estaré etermamente agradecido; es una experiencia inolvidable e increible; faltaba un detalle que me di cuenta en el montaje final; lo sentía muy suave, pero al investigar a fondo con otros pedales (HM3, MT2, PH 1r y BF2; ya pronto!) son ACA o sea están preparados para recibir solo fuente de 12V AC y no 9VDC; jajajjajaaaaaaaa!! pensé que la lucecita taba mal y reduje el ZENER del LED; etc y prendió con un artilugio logré que funcionara, pero ahorita vi un foro gringo que me explica que muchos pedales antiques (HM2 etc) son para fuentes ACA de BOSS o 12V DC tons tengo que puentear la R2 y el D1 como mencionan en ese foro y dan una lista de pedales y los Resistores y Diodos que hay que puentear; ya me dí cuenta; asi que en estos días manos a la obra, toy haciendo los agujeros y calzando todo a ver como queda presentado; para empezar lo de la pintada!! estoy que no quepo de alegría y me voy a ser todos los pedales BOSS que pueda!! jajjaja!! le voy a dar una gran sorpresa a mis hijas y sus amigos; no lo van a creer; que ellas posean una colección increible de engendritos BOSS; en mi país están catalogados como lo máximo entre los muchachitos!
AHH ya encontré el CIRCUITO original del HM3 de BOSS y estoy terminando su layout; con ayuda de unas fotos de las tripas del original, el tone stack de ese pedal es a transistores y no con ICs ojo con eso!!
Tendré que hacer un topic  aparte de ese pedal y todos los que estoy haciendo, cada uno tiene sus detalles y sus cosas particulares!

SALUDOS desde PERÚ!


----------



## Electronec (Mar 24, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Gracias amigo creo te estaré etermamente agradecido; es una experiencia inolvidable e increible; (...)



Es siempre un placer echar una mano a gente tan agradecida y tan ilusionada como vos.
Me alegro un montón de haber colaborado en este tema.

De verdad compañero, que lo disfrutes y por aquí me tienes.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cuando termines con ese proyecto, te animo a este:






Mi aporte:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/groups/pedaficionados/pictures/2345-clon-boss-chorus-ce-2/

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 24, 2012)

Gracias ELECTRONEC ya lo tengo hace tiempo en mente; ahora estoy por terminar el circuito verdadero del HM3 me costó conseguir las fotos y el esquemático correcto; habían muchos por ahi que me hacian que pensar, ese pedal tiene el tone stack a transistores, de eso me dí cuenta por la única foto que conseguí de sus tripas! ya pronto termino este HM2 lo subo ya terminado para la próxima semana y sigo con el HM3, luego sigue el MT2; lamentablemente el METAL CORE o ML-2 y los más actuales pedales de BOSS todos son digis!!! qué decepción; seguiré con los antíguos; en cola tengo al PH-2r, el BF-2, CH-3 y el CH-5; mi meta es tener los analógicos, ya que en mi país están llegando los ICs y tranies KOREANOS, TAIWANESES y JAPOS con que se hacían esos pedales que la BOSS ya les dió de baja; los está reemplazando por una nueva línea y todos son DIGIS!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 1, 2012)

Aquí fotos en prueba de encaxado:
http://img855.imageshack.us/img855/593/vistasuperior800.gif
Vista superior

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/4990/vistadelanterasemiperfi.gif
Vista de semiperfil.

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/7108/mostrandointerruptor800.gif
Mostrando el interruptor, fué increible y lo fácil de su funcionamiento.

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/6096/abiertocompletomostrand.gif
Vista desarmando el main.

http://img546.imageshack.us/img546/374/basedelaplacacontapacer.gif
Vista a travéz de la tapa.

Ya estoy haciendo a uno de sus hermanitos; con la exxperiencia se gana en velocidad de fabricación y se mejoran algunos detallitos; pero la funcionalidad de esta elaboración se mantiene; espero hacer todos los negritos de BOSS, sigue el HM-3!!


----------



## TECKSOUND (Abr 1, 2012)

Buenas Tardes Amigo GodSaveMetal, esta buenisimo ese pedal el PCb esta una vakaneria, muy buen trabajo amigo debe tronar muy bueno, Yo he hecho algunos y estoy esperando un par de IC PT2399 para unas consolas y  pedales Delay, el HYPER METAL HM-3 ufffffffffff es tremendo su sonido, exitos en sus proyectos Amigo.

Cordial Saludo. TKS.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 1, 2012)

Idem amigo también estoy a la espera de esos PT2399 pa serme el ATMOSPHERE y otros CHORUS/DELAY; tengo uno en mente de 3000ms de retardo increible sensación de profundidad en el sonido!!
Luego del HM-3 que ya terminé el layout, espero hacer su PCB y probarlo para postearlo; le sigue el MT-2 exacto al original con algunas adaptaciones; lo que tengo a mano de los otros HM-3 a ver que tal sale!!
En la próxima semana empiezo lo del pintado de la caja; metalizado con pintura aluminizada por dentro y creo idem afuera, pintado de negro por fuera, pegatinas y capa de barnicito que yo fabrico; las capas de pintura las suelo hacer de 3 o 4 capas, y el barnizado son 10 capas o hasta no sentir el borde de la pegatina ya lo verán!!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Abr 1, 2012)

HOla GOdSaveMetal... dónde conseguiste esas cajitas?? tú las vendes?? o si no para hacerte un pedido que me he enamorado de esas que salen en tus fotos...!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 2, 2012)

Por supusto que las hago yo!!! son mi diseño propio porque mis circuitos no son tan densos y pequeñitos a los originales, de 6 cm o menos de ancho, las medidas standar de todos mis impresos en general son un máx de 8x12 cm, las cajas las he tenido que diseñar para ellos!!!
También hago las normales rectangulares o cuadradas simples en acero zincado en 4 medidas diferentes:
8x12x4cm; 10x10x4cm; 10x12x4cm; 15x12x4cm todas hechas en chapa de 1/32", soldadas por puntos; son miuy resistentes, recién estoy en el diseño con este material, créeme está bien reforzado ya hice algunas pruebas y se ven bien estables, espero que con el pintado tenga un mejor acabado y se parezcan enormemente a las BOSS originales!!


----------



## Electronec (Abr 7, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Por supusto que las hago yo!!! son mi diseño propio porque mis circuitos no son tan densos y pequeñitos a los originales, de 6 cm o menos de ancho, las medidas standar de todos mis impresos en general son un máx de 8x12 cm, las cajas las he tenido que diseñar para ellos!!!
> (.....................)!



Impecable compañero.

Bueno, una idea de como adapté mis potes a las medidas estandar de BOSS:








Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 7, 2012)

Personalmente a mí no guta esos potes de ejes plásticos (se joden muy rápido) y ya no los venden en el PERÚ! (menos mal!) solo venden los KOREANOS de eje ranurado medio largo, en fin todos los potes tiene un punto débil si los recalientas mucho ya fueron.
Toy retrasado con lo de la pintada, es que toy haciéndo los layouts para los otros BOSS que tengo en mente pa serle a mi hija un super pedalboard y animarla a que coga nuevamente su viola (la tiene abandonada) y siga tocando con una cadena BOSS; creo cualquiera se anima además de tener "LOS NEGITOS" de BOSS que ya casi casi están en extinción; que mal BOSS ya es DIGI! tendré que recuperar todos los analógicos; por de pronto los 3 NEGRITOS de BOSS, el BF-1 y los CHORUS>>>CH-1, 2,3 y 5 ya casi tengo los tres básicos, falta un compresor y un noise gate; el DELAY el DM-5 de YERASOV que se hace en una cajita de BOSS jejejjeeeee!!! bastante laburo me espera!
Para la fuente con una de 1A me basta y sobra; por mi experiencia tengo una CHINITA que recién le hice su adaptador estabilizado y alimenta perfectamente más de 10 engendritos es de 900mA tan solo!.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 7, 2012)

Plásticos o metálicos, la idea es esa.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 9, 2012)

Bueno yo aquí de a pocos toy super orgulloso y felíz con los resultados quedan estupendos un adelanto de la pintada; decidí hacer una pintada con aluminizado por dentro y negro por fuera, el aluminizado tiene 6 capas y el negro va por la 3º capa secando; espero sea una inspiración y un detalle que me gusta (soy demasiado exigente con mis trabajos!!) y creo debe ir:


----------



## Electronec (Abr 9, 2012)

Para que tantas capas.

Porqué no lo pintas con spray, o a rodillo de esos pequeños mas que nada para evitar todas esas marcas de brochazos, te desfavorece el resultado final.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 9, 2012)

Es mi estilo de pintado brocha para cubrir primero y luego con el aerógrafo las 3 capas restantes; el número de capas es para evitar el descascarado!!! ya por la experiencia y los golpes aprendí!! jejejejje!!!!
Luego viene un barnizado sorpresa es la primera vez que lo voy a utilizar en un engendrito, ya lo probé con un trabajito de una de mis hijas a ver como me funca en este engendrillo!!!
Primero haré una prueba en un trozo de acrílico que por ahi me sobra con una porción de la pegatina con letras y veré como sale!!! soy un enfermito de los detalles!!! me tendrán que soportar ni modo algo bueno saldrá!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 10, 2012)

Acá una prueba para la pegatina espero se vea casi original.


----------



## Electronec (Abr 10, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Acá una prueba para la pegatina espero se vea casi original.



..........Solo si le pudieras encontrar una goma para el pie, rizo rizado.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 10, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> ..........Solo si le pudieras encontrar una goma para el pie, rizo rizado.
> 
> Saludos.



Como va ir en un pedalboard de madera tendrá su base con corospum y cubierta de velcro  para adherirlo al pedalboard!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 13, 2012)

Ya casi casi en la recta final; faltan algunos detalles:


----------



## Electronec (Abr 14, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Ya casi casi en la recta final; faltan algunos detalles:



Excelente compañero,.... muy buen trabajo. Enhorabuena y a disfrutarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2012)

La verdad, es que ese pedal está IMPRESIONANTE!!!!!
Te quedan muy bien terminadas las cajas:   
FELICIDADES!!!!


----------



## joseeduardosn (Abr 14, 2012)

Asu.. sólo le falta la marquita R de Copyright...


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 14, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Excelente compañero,.... muy buen trabajo. Enhorabuena y a disfrutarlo.
> 
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias!!!!! si no fuera por tí amigo nunca hubiera llegado a este nivel!!! es increible; muchísimas gracias por inspirarme!!!
Ahora voy por el resto de los negritos de BOSS!!!


----------



## Electronec (Abr 15, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Muchas gracias!!!!! si no fuera por tí amigo nunca hubiera llegado a este nivel!!! es increible; muchísimas gracias por inspirarme!!!
> Ahora voy por el resto de los negritos de BOSS!!!



Muchas veces, a mandar 

Un abrazo desde España....Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 15, 2012)

Aquí una etapa exigente de terminación de mis pedales, ya está resinado la parte superior de las pegatinas; aquí tienen la foto:


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 18, 2012)

Ya casi en la recta final; debido a un hermoso trabajo que realicé con una de mis hijas resinando unas cajitas con ahesivos diseñados por ella, me atreví a resinar completamente mi pedal y quedó de maravillas!!
Disfrútenlo; aunque todavía me faltan ultimar algunos detalles, no sé si me pueda ayudar amigo Electronet; pero me sucede algo raro; el pedal hace distorción y tiene enorme ganacia, pero solo funciona con el circuito encendido cuando lo apago y se supone debe hacer el BYPASS no suena; pero lo prendo con el pedal y funciona que es una maravilla; me pregunto alguno de los FETs tendría poca ganacia?? todos los FETs deben ser iguales?? hice la mod de pasarlo de ACA a PSA; prende el LED ahora correctamente, con el cambio a PSA a 9V DC como debe ser (antes no prendía; cuando era ACA con 9V DC!!!) pero no pasa la señal límpia solo cuando se acciona el efecto y suena bien la distorción!!! serán los FETs o alguna otra cosa del FLIP-FLOP que controla el send-return??

Aquí la foto:


----------



## Electronec (Abr 18, 2012)

Repasa las etapas de Q2 y Q5, debe de haber algo que no deje pasar la señal limpia.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 18, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Repasa las etapas de Q2 y Q5, debe de haber algo que no deje pasar la señal limpia.
> 
> Saludos.



No fué necesario revisarlo; me dí cuenta por las fotos del pedal original que publicaste; el Q2 (2SC732) estaba puesto al revéz; en este momento me estoy riendo de semejante estupidéz!!! , sabía que era algo simple que pasé por alto; como me dediqué a darle acabado de lujo al pedal dejé eso para el final y resulto tremendo error!! menos mal que no se quemó ese transistor y confío más en mis K30A que los voy a poner de reemplazo de los K118, K117 y K183 que van en los otros BOSS antíguos que hacen lo mismo en las mismas etapas con los mismos componente y funciones!!! MUCHAS GRACIAS amigo!!  ahora hace el BYPASS o send-return y suena increible!!


----------



## Electronec (Abr 19, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> (...) MUCHAS GRACIAS amigo!!  ahora hace el BYPASS o send-return y suena increible!!




De nada, para eso estamos. Me alegro que ya te marche al 100%.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Abr 19, 2012)

Finalmente terminó mi pequeña odisea; algo más me sucedió; luego de arreglar el SEND-RETURN de este pedal (los BOSS tienen el mismo FLIP-FLOP); de hecho lo usaré en todos mis CLONES BOSS!!; me dí cuenta además que el pote de DISTO no controlaba la distorción!! entonces me dediqué a buscar soldaduras frías primero directamente en el pote (que cambié de B250K a A250K, por fín conseguí un LOG de alto valor!!!) pero seguía igual, recorrí el camino de sus conecciones, hasta que encontre una conección entre la placa de los potes el PCB de los mismos una soldadura fría correspondiente a la pata 1 del pote y listo va desde creo disto a máx disto!!! ahora ya está completo, solo falta pegar el corospum negro en la base de la tapa y luego irá el pega-pega (VELCRO) para adherirlo a un PEDALBOARD; MIREN COMO QUEDÓ Y FUNCIONANDO:


----------



## erickelec (Jun 15, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Aquí te dejo el link original, con algunos pedales mas:
> 
> http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/s/hm2-heavy-metal.php
> 
> Saludos.



tiene boton de bypass para poder activar y desactivar la distorción?
mas o menos cuanto es el costo total por hacer este pedal?





Electronec dijo:


> Aquí te dejo el link original, con algunos pedales mas:
> 
> http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/s/hm2-heavy-metal.php
> 
> Saludos.




No se por donde empezar, que diagrama hago el original o el que subiste mero arriba? como me hago la tablilla para el circuitoo?


----------



## Electronec (Jun 16, 2012)

erickelec dijo:


> tiene boton de bypass para poder activar y desactivar la distorción?
> mas o menos cuanto es el costo total por hacer este pedal?
> 
> 
> ...



Por el principio debes de empezar...jeje.

En el post 18 tienes el PCB y en el 36 la colocación de todos los componentes con sus valores.

Y si, tiene botón de Bypass.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jun 16, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Por el principio debes de empezar...jeje.
> 
> En el post 18 tienes el PCB y en el 36 la colocación de todos los componentes con sus valores.
> 
> ...



Claro tiene su interruptor, si te decides por el original es más bien un SEND-RETURN típico de todos los BOSS, te deja en Standby con el booster prendido muy limpio cuando lo apagas y entra sin ruidos cuando lo prendes en donde esté el SETEO!!!! no chupa TONO como por ahí dicen, depende mucho del amplo que utilices, en un transistorizado sonará muy seco y algo bajo el efecto, especialmente con amplos de poca ganancia y bajo watiaje, en amplos a valvulas sonará excelente incluso en los CHAMSITOS, en los de alta ganancia y WATIAJE te sacará la peluca!!! jejejejejeeeeeeeeeee!!! OLD SCHOOL SWEDEN METAL!!! ese es su típico sonido, está catalogado entre los METALEROS como el CHAM SAW típico de muchos grupos como EMTOMBED; PRIMAL FEAR y otros de ese tipo de METAL!!!!!



Sobre el precio no hay posible comparación con el original, ya que es un pedal fuera de línea o que la BOSS lo dejó de fabricar hace unos 20 años!!!!! los que venden en la RED son USADOS MUY USADOS!!! a precio de regalo como 50 dolares o menos.
si te vas a ser el tuyo te saldría por más de ese valor, pero tendrías un pedalillo NUEVO!!!!!!
Yo lo he realizado con ayuda de ELECTRONEC al cual estaré eternamente agradecido, me ha dao el suficiente empuje para realizar los otros NEGRITOS de la BOSS estoy construyendo actualmente el HM-3 exacto al original, ya diseñé el PCB para el mítico; odiado y querido; MT-2 o METAL ZONE , además de toda la cadena de pedales ABANDONADOS por la BOSS ya que esta empresa está apostando por los digitales, los análogos ya los tiró a la BASURA!!! yo y otros como ELECTRONEC los recogemos y los hacemos nuestros.
TE UNES AL GRUPIES????


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jun 28, 2012)

Un favor especial ELECTRONEC crees que te sea posible subir algún video o mp3 con el HM2 que armaste??? tengo problemas para grabar con el mío!!!!! vendí por necesidad viola amplo y etc!! es para callar la boca a un pata criticón!!! gracias mil!!!! espero no te incomode que lo publique en otro blog!!!! por supuesto que haré mensión que no es mi grabación sino lo que realizaste, los circuits son los mismos ya que se tendría el mismo sonido!!! MUCHÍSIMAS GRAXIAS!!! disculpa tanta insistencia!!!! de a pocos voy por el HM-3; ojo ese tiene el TONE stack a transistores y el clipping con silicios!!!! jejejejeeeeeeeeee!!!! misma caxa mismo porceso, ya me envicié!!


----------



## Electronec (Jun 28, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Un favor especial ELECTRONEC crees que te sea posible subir algún video o mp3 con el HM2 que armaste??? (...) ya me envicié!!



 Eso está hecho. Tenia pensado subir un Mp3 con el eco de tupolev, integrado PT2399 que terminé hace unos días y que solo me queda el gabinete. Aprovecho y también subo lo que me pides.
También estoy terminando el Delay DM-2 de Boss, que si veo que merece la pena, también lo subo.

Un saludo.

PD: Yo también me envicié.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jun 29, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Eso está hecho. Tenia pensado subir un Mp3 con el eco de tupolev, integrado PT2399 que terminé hace unos días y que solo me queda el gabinete. Aprovecho y también subo lo que me pides.
> También estoy terminando el Delay DM-2 de Boss, que si veo que merece la pena, también lo subo.
> 
> Un saludo.
> ...



Estimado amigo eres GRANDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! muchísimas gracias, postea todo lo que tengas soy tu digno y empeñoso aprendíz!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 1, 2012)

Avísa donde estés poniendo los MP3 de los pedlillos ehhhh!!!! graxias!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 1, 2012)

JAJA...

Hey compañero "GSM" (si le puedo llamar así) mira, ayer terminé el Delay DM-2, va de lujo, mejor dicho de superlujo. Ahora acabo de imprimir las plantillas para hecer la caja, gabinete de BOSS. 

Me e inscrito en http://www.goear.com/ para subir el MP3, no creo que me dé tiempo hoy a grabar y subir nada, en esta semana lo hago.

Un saludo desde España.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 1, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> JAJA...
> 
> Hey compañero "GSM" (si le puedo llamar así) mira, ayer terminé el Delay DM-2, va de lujo, mejor dicho de superlujo. Ahora acabo de imprimir las plantillas para hecer la caja, gabinete de BOSS.
> 
> ...



Supongo lo postearás, no hay problem por lo de GSM en muchos blogs me dicen GOD!!! a secas jajajajjaaaaaaa!!! es mi NIK superconocido en muchas partes ejejejeeeeeeee!! si toy esperando con ansias todos tus engendrillos, yeahhhhh!!!!!!!!! úchale en GABINETE BOSS uffff!!! un luxo!!! estoy pensando en el DIMENCION C a ver creo que tengo por ahí un enlace pero con potes no como el original y en la serie análoga!!!
BIEN por los MP3 avisa cuando los grabes y el link pa verlo y/o escucharlo!! graxias MILLLL!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 14, 2012)

Que tal te fué ELECTRONEC amigo?? que tal los MP3 y que tal los DELAY que tas haciendo?? a ver fotos fotos!!!


----------



## Electronec (Jul 15, 2012)

De poco tiempo libre dispongo amigo mio, pero no se me ha olvidado. El delay de BOSS está listo, solo me queda pintarlo, en breve subo todo.

Un saludo.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Jul 15, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> De poco tiempo libre dispongo amigo mio, pero no se me ha olvidado. El delay de BOSS está listo, solo me queda pintarlo, en breve subo todo.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yeaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! yo tambien estoy en eso casi terminado la soldada del HM-3 exacto al original, esta vez con los NJM4558L que recién me han llegado luego de dos años de espera!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 23, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Bueno yo aquí de a pocos toy super orgulloso y felíz con los resultados quedan estupendos un adelanto de la pintada; decidí hacer una pintada con aluminizado por dentro y negro por fuera, el aluminizado tiene 6 capas y el negro va por la 3º capa secando; espero sea una inspiración y un detalle que me gusta (soy demasiado exigente con mis trabajos!!) y creo debe ir:


 
*Hola compañero *@godsavemetal* ¿con que tipo material hace la caja de ese tipo de pedal, es fundido de aluminio, antimonio, acrilico? Se ve muy bueno excelente trabajo.*

*John Alex.*


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Oct 23, 2012)

LAYOUT dijo:


> *Hola compañero *@godsavemetal* ¿con que tipo material hace la caja de ese tipo de pedal, es fundido de aluminio, antimonio, acrilico? Se ve muy bueno excelente trabajo.*
> 
> *John Alex.*



Vaya te veo acá también, como podrás haber leido en este post; la caja tipo BOSS no es idea mía, soy solo un humilde aprendíz de ELECTRONEC, él es el maestro y mi inspiración para hacer esas cajas, son de lámina de acrílico, de 2mm de espezor, reforzadas en las esquinas con trozos de acrílico de 6mm que me sirven a la vez de soporte para los tornillos de la tapa inferior, en ciertas partes hay doble o triple capa de lámina de acrílico de 2mm; en mi particular diseño además de la pintada con pintura acrílica al agua, etá recubierto todo con resina trasparente dándole una muy buena resistencia y además de presentación de lujo, brillo al espejo, como me gusta en un pedal!!!!
espero lo disfrutes!!!!!


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 23, 2012)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> Vaya te veo acá también, como podrás haber leido en este post; la caja tipo BOSS no es idea mía, soy solo un humilde aprendíz de ELECTRONEC, él es el maestro y mi inspiración para hacer esas cajas, son de lámina de acrílico, de 2mm de espezor, reforzadas en las esquinas con trozos de acrílico de 6mm que me sirven a la vez de soporte para los tornillos de la tapa inferior, en ciertas partes hay doble o triple capa de lámina de acrílico de 2mm; en mi particular diseño además de la pintada con pintura acrílica al agua, etá recubierto todo con resina trasparente dándole una muy buena resistencia y además de presentación de lujo, brillo al espejo, como me gusta en un pedal!!!!
> espero lo disfrutes!!!!!


 
*Hola compañero *@godsavemetal*, si también ando por aquí en los aportes de pedales muy buenos gracias por adjuntarlos al foro, no se si el compañero Electronec sea el mismo  Electronovato de Foros de Guitarristas,  *@godsavemetal* en otro foro si vi su pedal en acrilico, pense que era su idea muy bueno el terminado, porque no intenta hacerlo con resina de cristal con un molde sencillo sea en yeso o silicona,  puede sacar en serie de estos modelos asi los hago para una amiga Full Metal Guitarrista, transparentes con led RGB quedan excelentes al igual que en resina de poliester, le quedo muy bueno ese pedal acrilico y con muy buen acabado excelente trabajo, gracias por compartir sus pedales.*

*John Alex.*


----------



## Electronec (Oct 23, 2012)

LAYOUT dijo:


> ..., no se si el compañero Electronec sea el mismo  Electronovato de Foros de Guitarristas...



......No compañero, solo soy fiel a un foro, a este FE, jeje. Todos mis trabajos los tengo aquí.

Saludos.


----------



## LAYOUT (Oct 24, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> ......No compañero, solo soy fiel a un foro, a este FE, jeje. Todos mis trabajos los tengo aquí.
> 
> Saludos.


 
*Hola compañero *@electronec*, si no estaba seguro que pena  ya que el Nick era similar, porque al compañero @godsavemetal si lo vi en otros Foros porque tiene el mismo Nick y su trabajo se ve en muchos foros, excelentes proyectos compañero y muy buena la idea del pedal en acrilico, no soy Guitarrista Profesional pero realizo prototipos como en este caso pedales.*

*John Alex.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> ......No compañero, solo soy fiel a un foro, a este FE, jeje. Todos mis trabajos los tengo aquí.
> 
> Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Dic 22, 2012)

Bueno ya que no publica mi amix el MP3 del HM-2 tará ocupadito por fiestas encima!!!! al fín un muchacho de tierras lejanas hizo mi layout mejorado en base al de ELECTRONEC, y colgó un demo extremo, creo le gusta el BLACK METAL que cae de perillas con el HM-2:
http://http://soundcloud.com/baranismen/r3r3
Lo hizo exacto a la modificación de mi layout en sprint, creo que fué su primer pedal lo tuve ayudando durante 3 meses!!!! Graxias ELECTRONEC ahora toy con otor forero de otro foro modificando la caja BOSS para un nuevo nivel, si me sale como pienso lo voy a publicar acá!! con todo y medidas pa que lo hagan; incluyéndote!!!!

OPINEN que tal el sonido, brutal no????


----------



## Electronec (Dic 23, 2012)

Genial GSM, 

perdona la tardanza por el mp3, te lo debo.

Saludos.


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Dic 23, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> Genial GSM,
> 
> perdona la tardanza por el mp3, te lo debo.
> 
> Saludos.



No te preocupes, sé que estás la mar de ocupado, mas bien graxias por tus últimas construcciones están de muerte, excelentes, animás a seguir y seguir sin parar!!


----------



## ZhoN (Mar 13, 2013)

Buenas compañeros, soy algo neofito en esto de los diy y tengo ganas de hacer este pedal, ya tengo todos los transistores necesarios pero tengo problemas para conseguir los diodos, me podrian prestar una ayudita con eso?? espero su respuesta


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 13, 2013)

ZhoN dijo:


> Buenas compañeros, soy algo neofito en esto de los diy y tengo ganas de hacer este pedal, ya tengo todos los transistores necesarios pero tengo problemas para conseguir los diodos, me podrian prestar una ayudita con eso?? espero su respuesta



No te hagas líos si estás siguiendo el original cual diodos te refieres???? todos son 1N4148, excepto el zener a la salida del LED, ese es 5V1 a 0,5W lo encuentras en cualquier electrónica.
Qué esquemático tas siguiendo ?? OJO que es un pedal algo antique de la serie de BOSS tienes que hacer la conversión de ACA a PGA OJO con eso creo que lo explico en algún comentario!!
Léete bien todo el TEMA!!!!!!!!

SUERTE!!!!!!!


----------



## ZhoN (Mar 13, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:


> No te hagas líos si estás siguiendo el original cual diodos te refieres???? todos son 1N4148, excepto el zener a la salida del LED, ese es 5V1 a 0,5W lo encuentras en cualquier electrónica.
> Qué esquemático tas siguiendo ?? OJO que es un pedal algo antique de la serie de BOSS tienes que hacer la conversión de ACA a PGA OJO con eso creo que lo explico en algún comentario!!
> Léete bien todo el TEMA!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUERTE!!!!!!!




Buenas god, estoy siguiendo el original, por cierto vi tu post en otro foro y vi que los reemplazaste por los 1n4148, pero tenia mis dudas, supongo que es la cuota que hay que pagar por ser novato , muchas gracias por los datos.

Por cierto vi eso de pasarlo de ACA a PGA, ya mismo me voy a poner a averiguar como es eso, muchas gracias otra vez 





GodSaveMetal dijo:


> No te hagas líos si estás siguiendo el original cual diodos te refieres???? todos son 1N4148, excepto el zener a la salida del LED, ese es 5V1 a 0,5W lo encuentras en cualquier electrónica.
> Qué esquemático tas siguiendo ?? OJO que es un pedal algo antique de la serie de BOSS tienes que hacer la conversión de ACA a PGA OJO con eso creo que lo explico en algún comentario!!
> Léete bien todo el TEMA!!!!!!!!
> 
> SUERTE!!!!!!!



Perdon me olvide de decirte lo de los diodos los que no encontre nada son del S5500G y del 1S188FM, pero como me dijiste mas arriba se pueden cambiar tranquiamente por un 1n4148 verdad ?

Gracias otra vez!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 14, 2013)

Te vuelvo a insistir, léete bien el post, porque son diferentes diodos, hay unos de germanio, 1N34A; o 1N60 mira bien cual, me funciona excelente con el 1N34A, ojo léete tooooodooooo este post!!!!

Aver si te ayudo:
ICs>>>>>NJM5218L se puede reemplazar por el NJM4558L o NJM4560L (en el mío) o NJM4580L
switching diode>>>1S2473 (D1,D3,D5,D8-D12) por el 1N4148
germanium diode>>1S188FM (D6, D7) por el 1N34A (en el mío) o si no el 1N60
rectifier diode>>>>S5500G (1A/400V) cualquiera de la serie 1N400x; en el mío le puse el 1N4007; pero lo modifiqué para que sea el diodo protector a la entrada de +9V
zener diode>>>>>RD5.1EB-3 (D13) es un zener de 5V1 a 0,5W normalito nomás!!
LED diode>>>>>>SLP135B (D14) cualquier diodo LED brillante que le puedas poner, como soy un perfeccionísta le puse además un portaled de metal cromadito!!!

Algo más?????
Suerte!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZhoN (Mar 14, 2013)

GodSaveMetal dijo:
			
		

> Ojalá que no quede en ganas y lo veamos aunque sea na más en fotos!!!!!!!!!!
> Te estoy siguiendo!!!!
> 
> SUERTE!!



Una ultima consulta, no recuerdo si fue en guitarristas.info que lo vi... el tema de las resistencias, era de 1/4 w y 5% de tolerancia o estoy delirando ??


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 14, 2013)

ZhoN dijo:


> Una ultima consulta, no recuerdo si fue en guitarristas.info que lo vi... el tema de las resistencias, era de 1/4 w y 5% de tolerancia o estoy delirando ??



No hay drama son las normales 1/4 W y 5% pero se sueldan paraditas!! el original usa de 1/8W que no existen en el PERÚ!!!

SUERTE!!!


----------



## ZhoN (Mar 14, 2013)

Genial, ya compre casi todos los componentes y hasta consegui potes de 9mm! el tema es ahora con la pcb, tendria que modificarla verdad (la de los potes) ??


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 14, 2013)

ZhoN dijo:


> Genial, ya compre casi todos los componentes y hasta consegui potes de 9mm! el tema es ahora con la pcb, tendria que modificarla verdad (la de los potes) ??



Si tienes los de 9mm es fácil de modificar la PCB de los potes solo junta los PADS externos osea los de 1 y 3 dejando el 2 en su sitio y listo!!!! no hay drama chico!! simple man!!!

si necesitas ayuda puedo publicar un PCB para 9mm!!!!

SUERTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok a ver que tal te parece tengo las medidas supongo!!! por el esaclado que hice al MT2 con su PCB de potes de 9mm veré hacer lo mismo pero va salir del mismo tamaño que el mío solo que los pads estarán más cerca!!!! a ver como sale, un PCB para los dos tipos de potes!!!



Ojalá acepte este adjunto acá tenés todo lo que necesitas, esta el PCB escalado listo pa la plancha y una guía con el nuevo PCB ya lo han probado en el foro gringo; ta de pelos, la adaptación es simple he agregado unos pads al lado de los que ya existen en el PCB de los potes ahora se pueden utilizar tanto los de 16mm como con los de 9mm; listo chico SERVIDO, a ver si me dices que tal quedan 

Ahhh me olvidaba el archivo está en WORD 2010-
espero que otros también lo sepan valorar>>>>>>


----------



## GodSaveMetal (Mar 15, 2013)

pablolb84 dijo:
			
		

> Exquisito.
> 
> Gracias.



Y pa cuando veré el tuyo??????


----------



## ZhoN (Mar 18, 2013)

Bueno, les cuento que ya tengo la plaqueta impresa y una gran cantidad de componentes, aunque la pcb tengo la duda de haberla hecho al reves , mas tarde cuelgo una foto y ustedes me diran. 

Saludos!


----------



## ZhoN (May 12, 2013)

Buenas buenas compas, ya tengo casi todo terminado despues de un gran periodo de inactividad... solo me faltan unos capacitores y algunas resistencias!

Tengo una duda, me pueden explicar como conectar los jacks??

Saludos


----------

